# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Как вставить видео

## Darshana

*Как вставить видео.*
*1. Вверху слева в форме ответа нажать иконку видео.*


*2. В появившемся окне ввести ссылку на ролик.*

----------


## Darshana

Обращаю внимание, что вставлять видео можно только со следующих ресурсов:

*Hulu, YouTube, Vimeo, Dailymotion, Metacafe, Google, facebook.*

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А например, вот это видео на FB: 

http://www.facebook.com/indradyumna?...96513&comments

Где взять адрес самого файла?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Очень интересно. Сегодня по этой ссылке открылась страница с другим адресом, http://www.facebook.com/video/video....96513&comments, и уже с этим адресом видео поставить получилось. Спасибо )

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

В айпэде не отображаются вообще никакие знаки, ни фото, ни видео, ни смайли, ни все остальное.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> В айпэде не отображаются вообще никакие знаки, ни фото, ни видео, ни смайли, ни все остальное.


а попробуйте не в сафари открывать, а в другом браузере. в Опере, например, всё отображается

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

Да,  спасибо, через другой браузер открывает. Хотя Сафари удобнее в плане пользования .

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А нельзя ли включить на форуме html ? Уточню, чтобы работал код, например такой <object width="320" height="240"><param name="movie" value="http://iskcon-family.ru/components/com_videowhisperlivestreaming/live_video.swf?n=vcdas"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://iskcon-family.ru/components/com_videowhisperlivestreaming/live_video.swf?n=vcdas" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="240"></embed></object>

----------

